# Water Heater



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I was in a basement today doing the rough-in and saw that the water heater had been installed by one of the big guys in my area. I have seen a few heaters installed by these guys but this was the first house in pex.

I just can't figure out why they didn't just sweat the ball valve. :blink:


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

All you can do is shake your head and pat yourself on the back for doing your job better


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

WOW!  Approval sticker?


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

thats clean . lol


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Don't seem to be any opportunity to really clean it up much. I like pex and all, but it is wavy no matter what you do. Wonder why they didn't just put the shark-bite direct on the pex, and eliminate the copper. 

Did you say your familiar with the outfit that puts them in?


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

is that single wall vent pipe?


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Indie said:


> Don't seem to be any opportunity to really clean it up much. I like pex and all, but it is wavy no matter what you do. Wonder why they didn't just put the shark-bite direct on the pex, and eliminate the copper.
> 
> Did you say your familiar with the outfit that puts them in?


They have a pretty good reputation and i have heard that they pull permits on most installs. I know they're not cheap.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

justin said:


> is that single wall vent pipe?


Only for the first couple feet.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

plumberkc said:


> Only for the first couple feet.


right on. i couldnt see penetration so i just assumed the worst.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That's just horrible, how can someone do something like that and just walk away with no regrets?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

He worked hard getting those sharkbite valves in place. Was he out of Pex mip's or threaded BV's or just a sharkbite fan?
The world may never know.:shifty:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

mpsllc said:


> He worked hard getting those sharkbite valves in place. Was he out of Pex mip's or threaded BV's or just a sharkbite fan?
> The world may never know.:shifty:



That might just be why it looks like that. In the OP, and following posts, the work they do is supposed to be good. Maybe it was one of those rare circumstances that someone could not avoid. I would prefer to think that was the case, and not that they started down a path of cheap work for high prices. 

Lord knows we none of us have ever done anything less than perfection. :laughing: You never see pics of my work where things weren't at least alright.


----------



## masterplumberkc (Sep 5, 2009)

plumberkc said:


> I was in a basement today doing the rough-in and saw that the water heater had been installed by one of the big guys in my area. I have seen a few heaters installed by these guys but this was the first house in pex.
> 
> I just can't figure out why they didn't just sweat the ball valve. :blink:


They must have had money to burn, or that was done as an after thought by a repair guy in a hurry


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Woof


----------



## turd-chaser (Jan 22, 2012)

That would be a easy change out although I would run 18" of copper up or at least a safe distance away from the vent so the pex don't get to warm


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Anything that uses PEX to make connections looks like hell, and does not reflect well on the plumber who is using it.


It's like saying, "I don't have pride in my work anymore, and I'm willing to work far less than before" as a result.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*it is for what it is*

for a homeowner it looks functional..but its pretty sloppy and very wasteful

I have been running into a whole lot of PEX crap out 
there in brand new homes installed with different forms of pex pipe
all slopped together on add on remodels ...

We got vanguard, kitech, wirsbo, zurn ...and a few others out 
there that probably came over on a boat from china....
....the only thing in common is the *od size and if it were not*
*for that I think I would be totally screwed....*


If I did not have the shark bite fittings and ball valves 
to adapt to all these different brands of junk ,,, 
then what exactly is a plumber to do......?? 


I carry a total array of shark bite fittings in my truck
because of the junk I run into every day so I have to have them
*thank god for shark bite fittings,* they have saved my ass 
and got me home on time for supper more times than I care to count......:thumbup:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Pex is here to stay fellas, might as well accept it and move on.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I just ordered the *Milwaukee M12 ProPEX® Expansion Tool* so I'm getting on the pex bandwagon too! Tired of getting outbid cause I was running CPVC on repipes. Yep, CPVC is still _*King*_ here on new construction.


----------



## drain surgeon (Jun 17, 2010)

I hate to admit this but the company I work for makes us use those shark bite flexi lines on W.H. installs. I HATE using them but I have no choice. I have no problem with pex but if I were given the choice I would run 18 " of copper and transition to pex


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

drain surgeon said:


> I hate to admit this but the company I work for makes us use those shark bite flexi lines on W.H. installs. I HATE using them but I have no choice. I have no problem with pex but if I were given the choice I would run 18 " of copper and transition to pex


Not approved in ky. Thank goodness


----------



## coast to coast (Feb 17, 2012)

Sad . Yes I have been guilty of using shark bites but only to go from copper to pex and only about a handful of time . Half of which were when doing jobs for people that I really didn't want to do or take on , favors or pressure made me use them lol . No excuse i know . The other half where when I worked for someone else and under direction . I use to joke with the young apprentice I worked with who was taught buy the owner that these things were the greatest thing since sliced bread . Point a monkey could put a shark bite on a peace of pipe and I use to tell him that I was going to make a you tube video of a monkey putting a shark bite on a piece of pipe . So if anybody out there has access to a monkey I'll supply the bananas , let's make a video . As for your boss making u use them I have refused at times and other times use my own judgement and soldered on a pex adapter or my fav pro pressed an adapter on to go to pex . Back to my point I hope the next time one of you bosses customers needs an hwt , they just unscrew your shark bites and install it themselves or call the zoo and see if there's a monkey available lol. Nothing personal just not a big fan of shark bites but they do have there place at times but diffidently not on an hwt .


----------



## JenkPlbg (Nov 27, 2011)

I always like to look on the inspection sticker, and laugh at whichever company did the crap installs. We seem to have the best looking water heaters in our area, but still room for improvement. However homeowners don't seem to care about quality anymore, they just want the cheapest install around, it is a shame.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

JenkPlbg said:


> However homeowners don't seem to care about quality anymore, they just want the cheapest install around, it is a shame.


i have found that it is not all homeowners that want crap installs. even if they want to jew you down they still expect a perfect job. i stick to my guns and steer clear from them situations. 

you know , it isnt 100% true , but it seems like plumbers that let homeowners jew them down get the worst reviews than the ones tjat stick to there guns. i work one pace and install to local code and charge accordingly. ill be damned if i let homeowners or contractors determine my charge or work ethics by chumping me down. no money = fast job , crappy install, bad experience. no matter how low they talk a plumber down they still expect perfection .


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

plumberkc said:


> I was in a basement today doing the rough-in and saw that the water heater had been installed by one of the big guys in my area. I have seen a few heaters installed by these guys but this was the first house in pex.
> 
> I just can't figure out why they didn't just sweat the ball valve. :blink:


The only thing missing is some duct tape. That's a pretty expensive way to do a shabby install IMHO. :glare:

You'd think they could at least wedge a cement patio block between the vent and the PEX and flexes for clearance issues.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Plumbergeek said:


> I just ordered the *Milwaukee M12 ProPEX® Expansion Tool* so I'm getting on the pex bandwagon too! Tired of getting outbid cause I was running CPVC on repipes. Yep, CPVC is still _*King*_ here on new construction.


I average a 30% savings if I do repipes with cpvc. Weve gotten just as fast as with pex. Although we do cut on average less holes with pex. I did a re pipe last week with pex and forgot how expensive the fittings were.
I'm just thinking out loud. Have fun with the M12!


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

89plumbum said:


> I average a 30% savings if I do repipes with cpvc. Weve gotten just as fast as with pex.


so you wanna race ? i get pex an you get cpvc. will your glue dry faster than my crimped fitting? i guess you could use sharkbite , huh? but forget that 30% savings.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

code here in CA is no PEX within 8 feet of the tank. This is a flaming fail here. The sharkbites would pass though, go figure.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

Plumbergeek said:


> I just ordered the *Milwaukee M12 ProPEX® Expansion Tool* so I'm getting on the pex bandwagon too! Tired of getting outbid cause I was running CPVC on repipes. Yep, CPVC is still _*King*_ here on new construction.


 
Make sure you get at least two of the extended capacity(XC) m12 batteries.
about $ 60.00 per battery
the regular m12 batteries don't cut it.
The XC batteries when used in a drill driver will increase torque

careful when buying..there is regular Li-Ion and Red Li-Ion.
regular is 2yr warranty / Red is 3yr warranty


----------

